# Monkeys Fist Lanyard



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought I posted this when I first made this Monkeys Fist lanyard last year.

But since I can't find it here it is now. 
I made this because I like the monkey fist and also because I like the four strand round braid. I don't remember the exact amount of paracord used to make this (since it's been over a year ago) but the core is a 1 inch steel ball. 

When it's a lanyard it measures about 24 inches. In defense form it's around 40 inches long.

I can swing this and hit targets with very good accuracy. I designed this as a self defense device that's why it's 40 inches long and have a 1 inch steel ball inside. 

I wore this outside last year a few times while walking since you are always supposed to have situational awareness taking this from around your neck, out of your pocket, etc gives you plenty of time to turn this from a lanyard to a self defense tool.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow that definitely has a good reach giving yourself the advantage ...awesome!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Your welcome Mr paracord


----------



## Bauran (Mar 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I thought I posted this when I first made this Monkeys Fist lanyard last year.
> 
> But since I can't find it here it is now.
> I made this because I like the monkey fist and also because I like the four strand round braid. I don't remember the exact amount of paracord used to make this (since it's been over a year ago) but the core is a 1 inch steel ball.
> ...


Thank you for this thread, my next project is going to be a monkey fist and I was unsure what size steel core to start with. If you had it to do again would you go larger? 

I ask because I was just about to commit to a 1-1/2" solid steel ball but if 1" is sufficient, i.e. it was good enough for you I may just get one of those. Maybe a 1-1/4?

Being that you have already done a finished product I value you input. Thanks in advance for the answer/info.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I had plans to make one using a golf ball because when I ordered the 1 inch steel ball I thought that would be big enough but I wish it I had an 1-1/2 steel core.


----------



## edtactical (May 13, 2015)

Nice lanyard!! I make them just about like that. I used a 1.5 inch steel ball. Nice big fist. Used a decorative knot for the slide and a smaller one for the stop, which prevents the loop from pulling all the way through. Golf balls also work great, which are like 1.6" and change. New to the site...just looking around. Some great stuff here.

Mike


----------



## Bauran (Mar 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I had plans to make one using a golf ball because when I ordered the 1 inch steel ball I thought that would be big enough but I wish it I had an 1-1/2 steel core.


I found a 2" steel ball for $20 on amazon; that just rediculously to big or good/ok?

●edit - it weighs 1.6 lb.

I like it...I like it alot


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Get it I use a question ball in my monkeyfist and its tottaly awesome and its 2 1/2 inches of knock out on a rope lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Bauran said:


> I found a 2" steel ball for $20 on amazon; that just rediculously to big or good/ok?
> 
> ●edit - it weighs 1.6 lb.
> 
> I like it...I like it alot


I would try looking on eBay first then if you can't find one for less then get the one from Amazon.


----------



## edtactical (May 13, 2015)

You can get 1.5 inch bearings on sgtknots.com for $1.50 each. Sizes from a half inch to 1.5 inch. Best prices I've found anywhere. Everywhere else gets crazy when you get over an inch it seems. No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

Mike


----------



## Bauran (Mar 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I would try looking on eBay first then if you can't find one for less then get the one from Amazon.



This is correct, I found a hammer forged, obviously not perfectly round, but why would it need to be? 2-1/2 for $12.99 and a monster 3" for $17ish.

The question then becomes "how big is to big"? I'd imagine at those sizes a 1/4", 5/16" or even 3/8" cord may be better suited than standard paracord. But this would be first...any advice / thoughts? 

Could standard paracord be wrapped tight enough for good coverage and not look disproportionate?

Added question,
What's the best size for for a Keychain fist wrapped in para?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Bauran said:


> This is correct, I found a hammer forged, obviously not perfectly round, but why would it need to be? 2-1/2 for $12.99 and a monster 3" for $17ish.
> 
> The question then becomes "how big is to big"? I'd imagine at those sizes a 1/4", 5/16" or even 3/8" cord may be better suited than standard paracord. But this would be first...any advice / thoughts?
> 
> ...


You could use the standard size paracord. You just have to make enough passes to cover the core completely without any gaps. (that might require some trial and error)

For a keychain I would use whatever you're comfortable carrying. 

I planned on selling keychain Monkey Fists last year and I made two samples to test. I made one with red and black (red is my favorite color) and I gave that one to my mom to test since she loves red. 

The one in the pic was my first one made (both of them have a 5/8 inch steel ball which I feel is good enough for a keychain) using scrap cord from my making my daughter's belt. (that is why it's purple).


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Love that blue&black


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

It's purple and od green.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Opps my bad lol love purple and od green hehe


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

Just a thought here! 

With these things being what they would seem to be with steel balls and all inside and made to lengthen out for greater reach/force etc., I'm left wondering what the exposure would be to them being a violation of "carrying a concealed weapon" laws? They are, by and large, a more modern incarnation of the old "slap jack" of old which is, in some areas, a violation. 

Just food for thought!!


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

sbarnhardt said:


> Just a thought here!
> 
> With these things being what they would seem to be with steel balls and all inside and made to lengthen out for greater reach/force etc., I'm left wondering what the exposure would be to them being a violation of "carrying a concealed weapon" laws? They are, by and large, a more modern incarnation of the old "slap jack" of old which is, in some areas, a violation.
> 
> Just food for thought!!


I don't carry mine as a weapon, it's a self defense tool.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sbarnhardt said:


> Just a thought here!
> 
> With these things being what they would seem to be with steel balls and all inside and made to lengthen out for greater reach/force etc., I'm left wondering what the exposure would be to them being a violation of "carrying a concealed weapon" laws? They are, by and large, a more modern incarnation of the old "slap jack" of old which is, in some areas, a violation.
> 
> Just food for thought!!


Mines is a Monkey Fist necklace.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

First let me say, my intent is "not" to rain on anyone's parade here. You do whatever it is you need/want to do. But what you personally call something and/or say it is will not be the deciding factor if it becomes a question of legality with the authorities. The ultimate decision as to legal, or not legal, will rest on what the functional equivalant of the item is. Bear in mind the old cliché...."A rose by any other name is still a rose." I'd suggest checking into what the law in your area is concerning what is, and is not, a concealed *weapon*. It could be something as simple as an item being on one side, or the other, of a certain size, or some similar criteria. Check and proceed accordingly "before" it's an issue.


----------



## streetriots (Jan 25, 2015)

I couldn't find anything in my states law where they'd consider a monkey fist a concealed weapon.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> I know. I need to figure out where to get them. Ideas sir?


I only took my Monkey Fist lanyard out the house once and it was in a bag since I was doing yard work. I took it to show some family members. 

I carry a few sharp things and a thing that goes BANG for my self defense needs.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

streetriots said:


> I couldn't find anything in my states law where they'd consider a monkey fist a concealed weapon.


What state is that? I'll take a look, if you'd like. It's been my experience most places "do" prohibit like things. Gotta read between the lines.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> I carry a few sharp things and a thing that goes BANG for my self defense needs.


I "LIKE" the type things that go "Bang" personally. No ambiguity in it's purpose. No "misunderstanding." Pretty much not open to interpretation. It is what it is. Allows one to keep a "safer" distance when using. etc. etc. etc. .....................!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sbarnhardt said:


> I "LIKE" the type things that go "Bang" personally. No ambiguity in it's purpose. No "misunderstanding." Pretty much not open to interpretation. It is what it is. Allows one to keep a "safer" distance when using. etc. etc. etc. .....................!!


I know the point your trying to make in your last few posts. It's a shame that someone can carry a gun but something like a monkey fist or slap is illegal. 

It's better to smack some bad guy with a monkey fist and they live then to shoot them with a gun and have to face all the legal crap.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

I tottaly agree I live in a bad part of Houston Texas I go to church with my monkeyfist lol there are more criminals with guns then they are innocent victims with guns pretty soon they'll be passing the open carry law then welcome to the wild wild west a again buddy and I'm all for it,a well armed society is a polite society


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

MrParacord & bigtexprepper...........You "are" preaching to the choir there. Not against "slapping:" as it were, but there's just something about being able to "keep your distance" with a small firearm that's so much neater. bigtex....Is it the neighborhood, or the church you're talking about here....LOL!!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> I tottaly agree I live in a bad part of Houston Texas I go to church with my monkeyfist lol there are more criminals with guns then they are innocent victims with guns pretty soon they'll be passing the open carry law then welcome to the wild wild west a again buddy and I'm all for it,a well armed society is a polite society


Crime should go down since you can see how many people have guns but theft should go up since criminals know who have guns and who isn't paying attention and do a run and grab for a free gun.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

bigtexprepper said:


> they'll be passing the open carry law then


I'm surprised your state has to "pass a law" to authorize "open carry" per se. It has never to my knowledge been "against" the law to carry out in the open here. You know, the concept that as long as it's "not prohibited" then it's OK to do so. Are you sure it is "against" the law where you are to openly carry?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sbarnhardt said:


> I'm surprised your state has to "pass a law" to authorize "open carry" per se. It has never to my knowledge been "against" the law to carry out in the open here. You know, the concept that as long as it's "not prohibited" then it's OK to do so. Are you sure it is "against" the law where you are to openly carry?


It's just another way for the Gov. to make us feel special for giving us one of our rights back.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Neighborhood and church hahaha seen somebody get robbed in front of church about a month ago the suspect jumped on metro bus no one even trued to help an I myself was about 300 ft away when it happened so all I could do was call Houston police which I might add took twenty mins to show up smh


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes in Texas there's is a law against open carry which made everyone eventually get CHL this law was put in affect over a 100 years ago and now open carry is back so my personal opinion is that I think it will definitely cut down crime if someone see u carrying a gun most likely probably won't attempt to rob you or assault you on the other hand there are draw backs such as last week someone shot a dog at a dog park cause pit bull lunged at him no charges were filled stuff of that nature may add a lot of bylaws


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

It's always been legal here in NC to carry in the open. No permit required. However, it has also been legal for businesses to prohibit carry in their business. Not that many do it, but it is legal. We have quite a few concealed carry permit holders. Then again we have this strange law called "Going Armed To The Terror Of The Public", but it's seldom charged and requires something beyond simply carrying in the open.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow I must say this very interesting to me weird how these laws vary from state to state


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> Wow I must say this very interesting to me weird how these laws vary from state to state


Yeah each state has their own set of rights and wrongs. Mostly wrongs but who's counting.


----------



## sbarnhardt (May 13, 2015)

And I would've thought Texas, of all states, would have always been OK with open carry. What I get for "assuming" isn't it? lol

Guess the old adage about "assume" holds true!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sbarnhardt said:


> And I would've thought Texas, of all states, would have always been OK with open carry. What I get for "assuming" isn't it? lol
> 
> Guess the old adage about "assume" holds true!!


I used to think the same thing until I started reading about the different states and their gun laws.

*This thread is getting way off topic now. Anymore gun law posts should be made into its own thread.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

So tru good convo though thanks you guys


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> So tru good convo though thanks you guys


It doesn't have to end but it does need it's own thread.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Your right what's should this thread be called by golly I'll start it lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> Your right what's should this thread be called by golly I'll start it lol


Call it whatever you think is appropriate for the subject were discussing.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

The problem with black jacks, brass knucks, and similar items is that there is a "thug" stigma with them. They may not be any more dangerous than a kubotan or pepper spray, but a lot of people, including some cops, perceive them differently. There's an idea that if you're carrying it, you must be up to no good. The wrong cop could decide that your monkey fist is close enough to a black jack that he should run you downtown. 

If it actually comes down to using the thing, then, more importantly than possession, you will be judged on appropriate use of force. You can kill someone with a pencil. The question becomes not whether you should have had the pencil, but whether you were justified in using it to apply lethal force. 

My main concern with monkey fists is in judicious use of force. It is entirely possible to fracture a skull, or with enough force and speed, to even shatter bones in other parts of the body with such a device. It may be difficult, especially with an adrenaline dump, to apply enough force to get their attention without doing unintended damage, and most prosecutors will have no sympathy.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Ready_Cords said:


> The problem with black jacks, brass knucks, and similar items is that there is a "thug" stigma with them. They may not be any more dangerous than a kubotan or pepper spray, but a lot of people, including some cops, perceive them differently. There's an idea that if you're carrying it, you must be up to no good. The wrong cop could decide that your monkey fist is close enough to a black jack that he should run you downtown.
> 
> If it actually comes down to using the thing, then, more importantly than possession, you will be judged on appropriate use of force. You can kill someone with a pencil. The question becomes not whether you should have had the pencil, but whether you were justified in using it to apply lethal force.
> 
> My main concern with monkey fists is in judicious use of force. It is entirely possible to fracture a skull, or with enough force and speed, to even shatter bones in other parts of the body with such a device. It may be difficult, especially with an adrenaline dump, to apply enough force to get their attention without doing unintended damage, and most prosecutors will have no sympathy.


True. But if I hit a bad guy with a monkey fist in the arm, leg, or body because they were trying to rob me, etc I know the bad guy isn't going to call the law and I'm not going to call the law simply because no crime was committed.


----------



## Ready_Cords (Jun 2, 2015)

MrParacord said:


> True. But if I hit a bad guy with a monkey fist in the arm, leg, or body because they were trying to rob me, etc I know the bad guy isn't going to call the law and I'm not going to call the law simply because no crime was committed.



Haha, true that! Like anything else, you have to be smart about what you're doing.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Ready_Cords said:


> Haha, true that! Like anything else, you have to be smart about what you're doing.


Exactly.


----------

